# Chemical Filtration?



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

I have heard that carbon will only remove but so much outa the water and your nutrients at least, micro and macro, shouldn't be affected..no idea about excel though..I never really use carbon but every once in a while, I just make sure I have AS MUCH bio-filtration as I can have, and I use a bit of Purigen, but it's prolly used up by now, I never look..but that's my 2 cents..don't know if the carbon thing is true but I believe I have read it a few different places..
Water hazy..hmm, how long has your tank been established? How often do you do water changes? What else do you add besides Excel? 
Check this product out called BioZyme, found at PetCo..I can set up a tank, add fish the same day, never had them die for the most part..


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

ur water is most likely hazy because. carbon has been doing all the cleaning not bacteria.

keep the carbon out for a few weeks watch ur ammonia.
water will be crystal clear probably in the next few days

I PREFER no checical filtration except to remove medication if dosed. bacteria and fungi do a fine job of handling the breakdown of organics, and then water canges remove what's left and are far more cost effective. plus fish and plant really appreciate fresh water


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Purigen.


----------



## Shank (Apr 3, 2012)

That's what I figured, I always used carbon until I planted the tank. I'm just dosing with Excel, Iron, Potassium, and some Micros. And a neutral pH regulator once every 2 weeks. Been over a week since my last water change.

I'll give it another week or so to see if the bio filtration establishes.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> ur water is most likely hazy because. carbon has been doing all the cleaning not bacteria.
> 
> keep the carbon out for a few weeks watch ur ammonia.
> water will be crystal clear probably in the next few days
> ...


+1 for this..I completely agree..just let bio establish and all should be good..


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Chemical Medium*



Shank said:


> What are the common opinions on chemical filtration in a planted tank? I know I've read on here some comments against it.
> 
> From my understanding, the carbon filter media will react with additives such as Excel, which of course would defeat the purpose of dosing it. Is this right?
> 
> ...


Hello Shank...

If you do large, weekly water changes, you don't need to use carbon. Flushing a lot pure, treated tap water through the tank will keep water properties stable.

B


----------



## trapperwolves (Nov 26, 2011)

Below is a quote I've copied from a knowledgable source on keeping heavily planted tanks. They recommend no carbon media be used at all. If you would like to know the source please PM me and I will direct you.

Aquarium filters usually employ three types of filtration: mechanical, chemical and biological. A well-planted aquarium with a balanced fish stocking actually requires no additional filtration beyond the plants themselves; however, most of us like to have more fish, and mechanical filtration is practical for maintaining water clarity. This is not the same as “cleaning” the water, the task best performed by the plants in what Dr. Ted Coletti terms “Vegetative Filtration.” The filter will keep the water “clear” of minute suspended particulate matter by passing the water through media like disks and pads or filter floss. There is no useful purpose served by chemical filtration, and there is evidence that carbon and some other types of media remove plant nutrients, so a planted aquarium should not employ chemical filtration.


----------



## tahoesnowed (Apr 5, 2012)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> ur water is most likely hazy because. carbon has been doing all the cleaning not bacteria.
> 
> keep the carbon out for a few weeks watch ur ammonia.
> water will be crystal clear probably in the next few days
> ...


By the way carbon does not remove ammonia. However it is possible that the bacteria that do converte the ammonia to nitrite and nitrite to nitrate where growing on your carbon filter and removing the filter has unbalanced your biological filtration.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

trapperwolves said:


> Below is a quote I've copied from a knowledgable source on keeping heavily planted tanks. They recommend no carbon media be used at all. If you would like to know the source please PM me and I will direct you.
> 
> Aquarium filters usually employ three types of filtration: mechanical, chemical and biological. A well-planted aquarium with a balanced fish stocking actually requires no additional filtration beyond the plants themselves; however, most of us like to have more fish, and mechanical filtration is practical for maintaining water clarity. This is not the same as “cleaning” the water, the task best performed by the plants in what Dr. Ted Coletti terms “Vegetative Filtration.” The filter will keep the water “clear” of minute suspended particulate matter by passing the water through media like disks and pads or filter floss. There is no useful purpose served by chemical filtration, and there is evidence that carbon and some other types of media remove plant nutrients, so a planted aquarium should not employ chemical filtration.


this is very true. keep in mind the fish balance part, its far under what we would consider normal

the main benefit of a filter in planted tanks isn't just the nitrogen cycle. a healthy planted tank has over 100 species of bacteria that help break down and remove debris and uneaten food. etc. 
not having a filter severly limis ur fish keep capabilities. and puts mroe emphasis on not overfeeding


----------

